# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Hudson Hotel

## garyjk

Coming to NYC in June and staying at the Hudson Hotel.  Any opinions on it?

----------


## amy610

Beware of the basic rooms.  They are small, even for NYC.  On each side of the bed, there is maybe a foot or so before you hit the wall!  And the bathroom is more of the same.  If you upgrade, the rooms get better.  The hotel is an experience.  To me, it's like sleeping in a nightclub.  It's fun to have drinks at the outdoor bar (Though the first time I did that and attempted to move a chair just a foot or so to join my friends, was told that furniture could not be rearranged. Huh?  I just wanted to sit to enjoy my $15 drinks!  Put it this way: the feeling I left with is that guests are just props on a very meticulously styled set).  If you bump up to a larger room, or if you don't mind a small one, it's a fun experience.

----------


## KathyD

It's also in a great area which makes the whole city (and especially the west side) easy to access.

The Time Warner building around the corner has a couple of good stores (most you could find anywhere though and as a New Yorker I am not fond of malls in NYC...)but the restaurants there are impressive. I've only eaten in the steak house (formal, excellent food, expensive)  but I hear Per Se and the japenese restaurant (both can cost $500 for two easily) are experiences you will not soon forget.Have a great time...

----------


## ssantucci

The Hudson Hotel is a "cool" place...I would just beware of the Concierge Desk....We inquired regarding several restaurant choices....and we were told a certain restaurant was very romantic....we arrived there...and it was sooooo NOT that type of restaurant....We found that the Concierge Desk was not very knowledgeable as even that information took a long time to pull up on their computers...and isn't the entire reason to use a Concierge is for their "insider" and very good knowledge of the area/city that you are in?...

So, just a word to the wise....Have fun!

----------


## Henry

We went there four years ago.  It was definitely fun, but like others said, if you're not into hip, cool, or trendy, I would stay away.

----------


## Seles

Just a couple of brief notes here:  We stayed 3 nights this week in a suite at Morgans and recommend it.  The smaller rooms as noted before are really tiny, almost clostrophobic.  Staying on the lower floors over the Private Park is very noisy, but the Park is a very nice outdoor/partially heated area for drinks.  There is an indoor bar that's beautiful, but requires reservations for a table, and a library which has a bar and billiard table.  We were quite comfortable and can certainly recommend Room 920, the largest suite available.  Food was so so, service good and it is like most of the Morgans Group Hotels, a happening place.

It's very convenient to shopping, Central Park, etc.  In the Time Warner building there is Per Se (bring a small bank with you) which is excellent, and Maso/and Bar Maso which has the best sushi ever (highly recommended).  For some great lunches, try Paper Moon Milano on 58th, or certainly don't miss La Goulue (french) on Madison near Georgio Armani (I think around 746 Madison).  Hope this helps for those with the plans.

Ric

----------


## JackR

They serve Veuve Clicot by the glass at the bar which is a neat hang out.
if you head to the library area and its closed off by secret service types then you will know that Bubba J is doing another interview. His party has an apt for him over at AOL/Time when her could also do interviews, so to speak.
Thats a fact from jack

----------

